# St. Martins, Leicester



## gmason (Aug 9, 2012)

Not easy finding somewhere distinctive in Leicester, but I can thoroughly recommend St. Martins.

Pleasant setting with indoor and outdoor seating and a vast range of great coffee to choose from. The roaster is visible behind the service area and lots of accessories available too. Previously shared the premises with a kitchen shop but the cafe now occupies the whole building. Must mention the staff who were very well informed and knowledgable about coffee.

http://www.stmartinscoffee.co.uk/ekmps/shops/stmartins/index.asp


----------



## ifunky_ltd (Oct 16, 2013)

Was there on Saturday, it is quite cool. The only thing I noticed was that it seemed heavily weighted towards retail on the bottom floor, a little overwhelming maybe. I prefer a chilled out ambience and I believe you have to go upstairs for it. La Spaziale S40 and S1, serious about coffee!!


----------



## gmason (Aug 9, 2012)

It shared the premises with an upmarket kitchen shop until fairly recently. The kitchen shop has now gone and the coffee side has taken over the business. I don't think they have the layout together yet. Will check it out again this weekend.


----------

